# SmartMove - Concept of Smartphone feature | Now it's Your Move...



## cypis (Aug 14, 2011)

​
Hi,

I want to *show you* my *idea* about what our *Smartphones* may be able to do *in near future*. *You* can make this *idea come true* by *watching* attached *video*, commenting on youtube and *sharing* it with your friends. It takes part in the *contest* supported by *HTC*. After watching on YouTube Like it HERE

*SmartMove* is a technology which *allows* you to *control *your phone by simply *moving it*. Control the *music player*, manage your *notifications*, secure the phone with *unlock move* and *much more*. It's all about *interact*.

Check preview video here:

​


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

Now this looks pretty sweet...


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

This could be especially helpful when interacting with larger phones. The ultimate determination will hang on how well the software discriminates between conscious and other movements, but I'll definitely try it if and when it comes out.


----------

